# التصنيع الرشيق Lean Manufacturing



## فتوح (30 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في المرفق عرض تقديمي عن التصنيع الرشيق
أرجو من الله ان يجعل فيه القبول والمنفعة

وفيها
1-LEAN HISTORY
2-The Model "lean manufacturing"
3- Why is lean manufacturing?
4-What is lean manufacturing?
5-The House that Toyota Built
6-What is the wastes(non- value):
7-A “Lean” Perspective on Some Common Terminology
•Muda
•Kaizen
•Just-In- Time
•JIT or Lean Production?
Supply chain integration 
5S 
A Kanban Controlled Pull System Producing to Takt Time
8-Pillars of Lean Manufacturing
9-Lean functions
10-Lean Maintenance for Lean Manufacturing
11- Creating a lean manufacturing
12-Description of the Five Primary Elements for Lean Manufacturing
13-Time Frame for Implementing Lean Manufacturing
14-The benefits of lean manufacturing
15-Showcase in Boeing-Mesa Lean Manufacturing
16-References

والله من وراء القصد​


----------



## ahmed khalifa (2 نوفمبر 2011)

حزاك الله خيرا ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## ahmed khalifa (2 نوفمبر 2011)

حزاك الله خيرا ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## بشير السعدي (9 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## helmy_squash (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## a7med27 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## shimaa (21 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## mam2022 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله الف خير...............................


----------



## korzaty (19 أكتوبر 2012)

يعطيك العافية ​


----------



## فتوح (4 مارس 2013)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله مثله


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (24 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## عبده عزازى (25 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتوح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ramzik (7 مارس 2014)

thank you


----------

